# Best Fog Machines?



## Les (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey everyone. I did a search, but I thought I'd start a new thread since this is a forward-moving industry where new products are always hitting the market.

We are looking in to buying a pair of fog machines to use for live events. We generally rent High End F-100's, but the demand is beginning to hit the point where it makes sense for us to buy our own without dealing with availability of the rental houses, scheduling pick-up/return, etc. 

As for the types of events we do -- all kinds. Cheerleading competitions, NCAA (player entrances on to field, etc), Corporate meetings; you name it. We don't need super high output, but we do need something reliable and from a company with good customer service (generous warranty, good tech support). Parts availability and the ability to do in-house repairs would also be favorable to us. 

I have always heard good things about Martin and Look Solutions, Le Maitre (Ultra Tec). I know that High End's FQ-100 would certainly be a top choice, though it may be overkill for our needs. Above all, reliability is very important. We maintain our own equipment and will flush the heater core on a regular basis -- we just need something that can stand up to good commercial use and doesn't mind being hauled around the state. It has just been a long time since I've researched fog machines.

What are your favorite fog machines?


----------



## BillESC (Dec 15, 2012)

I've personally found Ultratec to be better than Martin. Their G3000 is simply amazing.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 19, 2012)

I have a Martin Magnum 2000 that has served me well for many years (though I don't use it much these days). I got it particularly for outdoor use because of the output. I only wish that I had invested in DMX control.


----------



## doctrjohn (Dec 20, 2012)

You probably already know this, but adding DMX to a Magnum 2000 is as easy as buying the, relatively inexpensive, option board.

Best,
John


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 31, 2012)

Around here, the local rental shops all have F-100's, which is a good sign for reliability and durability. If it's what you've been using and it does the job for you, why look elsewhere?


----------



## Les (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks, Gaff! Apparently High-End discontinued the F-100, so we ordered two FQ-100's (the successor to the F-100). Hopefully they're just as good! Our local shop (Gemini Stage Lighting) uses them as their primary rental fogger so hopefully that's a good sign! I'll keep you guys updated on how they work out.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 1, 2013)

Les once you've had them for a while give us a review of how they compare to the F-100. I know High End would be happy to tell us all the reasons the FQ-100 is better, but it's nice to hear from a real user.


----------



## Les (Jan 2, 2013)

You got it!

We could tell you a thing or two about the Chauvet Arena Hazer 3.... haha


----------



## rsmentele (Jan 2, 2013)

I've had some reliability issues with the Ultratec/Le Maitre foggers- getting clogged and blowing pumps, even when following the recommended maintenance and long term storage. The head of the repairs department didn't have any answers as to why I had to constantly repair pumps or force the pump from being seized.


----------



## TimMiller (Jan 4, 2013)

Antari designed and built the f-100 same as the FQ-100 but they have added their digital control system to it. They have been using this control system in most if not all of their hazers and Foggers. It is loaded with options and very user friendly. I wish I knew sooner or I would have offered you a deal on my fazers also built by antari. I am clearing out all of my inventory.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 5, 2013)

Les said:


> You got it!
> 
> We could tell you a thing or two about the Chauvet Arena Hazer 3.... haha



Please do, I'm trying to get my venue for trash their "fazer" for a real hazer and the arena is cheap as it gets... A $600 hazer is a lot easier a sell than a $2500 DF-50...


----------



## BillESC (Jan 5, 2013)

rsmentele said:


> I've had some reliability issues with the Ultratec/Le Maitre foggers- getting clogged and blowing pumps, even when following the recommended maintenance and long term storage. The head of the repairs department didn't have any answers as to why I had to constantly repair pumps or force the pump from being seized.



Was that for the Neutron FX hazer? It's replacement, the Radiance has not had that issue reported to me by my clients. We're talking a lot of units in service.


----------



## Les (Jan 7, 2013)

Pie4Weebl said:


> Please do, I'm trying to get my venue for trash their "fazer" for a real hazer and the arena is cheap as it gets... A $600 hazer is a lot easier a sell than a $2500 DF-50...



I will start this out by saying that I think the Chauvet Arena Hazer 3 is a fazer (in that it has a warm-up period). 

Overall it isn't a bad unit at all, but we did recently have an issue with it making a lot of noise and spitting a lot of residue. I opened it up to find that the hose leading to the pump had become disconnected and all that noise was from the pump running dry (it was very loud -- sounded like an AC compressor). 

I reconnected the line and ran it for a while and once the fluid reached the pump again, it quieted down an happily began making haze again. 

So the good things: 
The pump and heater core seems to have survived a fair bit of abuse from running dry due to a hose failure.

The bad things:
They used small zip-ties as hose clamps inside the unit. They are leaky and not tight. We intend on replacing them with with proper O-clamps.

*Update on the FQ-100's:*

We had our first event with them this past weekend. The task was to fog the inflatable tunnels that the players enter through during an NCAA Championship game. We had one machine in each tunnel and though the wind was against us, they worked very well and reliably. The other technician did experience a brief warm-up cycle, but luckily it didn't interfere with the cue. I'll ask him how long the cycle lasted, but it couldn't have been long. Initial warm-up time is about 11 minutes. 

We were using them in manual (full-output) mode. The machines do not come with a remote, so there has to be a technician at each unit unless running DMX. When the manual button is pressed, the fog is almost immediately released, but I did notice that there are a few lags each lasting a fraction of a second where the output will decrease (although it is very slight and may be totally normal considering I have very little experience with high-specification foggers). 

So far, they seem like great machines and we are very happy with them. Time will tell!


----------



## mrsteakum (Sep 13, 2013)

We are looking at buying either a Rosco 900 (Delta Series is Being Discontinued) or UltraTech G3000. 
Also looking for a quiet hazer without the use of compressed gas Lemaitre Neutron or UltraTec Radiance Hazer.
Any preferences


----------



## jr464 (Sep 15, 2013)

At my company we use and love our 1800 flex. Fairly heavy on fluid consumption, but they put out tons of fog as well as being able to turn into position to jet fog wherever you need. Can be set on the floor and shot up, or mounted to truss and shot down. 

Sent from my HTC DNA via Tapatalk Pro!


----------

